# Exo-gen lab



## Earl (Dec 28, 2021)

Anybody heard of these guys or have any experience with them ?


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 28, 2021)

A loud, kind of popular lab (on certain forums) last year around this time had about 7 blind  hplc tests come back poorly. All proper hormone but all underdosed except for an oral I forget which one but it was in micrograms dangerously overdosed. Instead of owning mistake they denied any wrong doing and claimed that they were being deliberately sabotaged. They then completely disappeared without a trace. 

Months later another lab appears with very similar list, similar labels, and similar conduct of their lead rep on the forums. This new lab goes by Exo-Gen. 

My opinion is this: the louder a source is on the forums, there’s good reason to stay away.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 28, 2021)

Exo-Gen is popular on BOP I noticed. Wasn't this a rebrand of Hammer/Prime/Victory?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2021)

No @MindlessWork , I believe the look of the vials plus the email address and wording of messages was said to be similar to SxRipt/Redbird.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> No @MindlessWork , I believe the look of the vials plus the email address and wording of messages was said to be similar to SxRipt/Redbird.


Ahh forgot about Sxript/Redbird as they were on ASF for a time as well.


----------



## Earl (Dec 28, 2021)

Oh wow okay thanks for information . Guess I'll keep looking .


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 29, 2021)

I tried exo's var. It was OK. Wouldn't use them again tho

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I tried exo's var. It was OK. Wouldn't use them again tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It is probably hit and miss if they really are a rebrand of Sxript.

I will say I did get some items from Sxript when they first came out.  My bloods came back good on their test e and their halo was no joke. I gained strength on my lifts quick with the halo.

Before I had the chance to test any other items, the bad labs from jano surfaced and then they disappeared.

My experience was good and I likely had a different batch. As the saying goes, these sources are as good as their last batch.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2021)

Earl said:


> Oh wow okay thanks for information . Guess I'll keep looking .


as per my last post, sometimes results vary batch to batch and there can be some stinkers- It happens to most but if it is consistent, they don't last long unless you are on a shit board that protects shit sources.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> as per my last post, sometimes results vary batch to batch and there can be some stinkers- It happens to most but if it is consistent, they don't last long unless you are on a shit board that protects shit sources.


Such as BOP...the ultimate shithole.


----------



## Earl (Dec 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> as per my last post, sometimes results vary batch to batch and there can be some stinkers- It happens to most but if it is consistent, they don't last long unless you are on a shit board that protects shit sources.


Okay , what a good boards to visit ?


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Dec 30, 2021)

These jokers have to be script. The rep types just like Joker did and not test. Them and king labs spam the fuck out the boards. Stay away! 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 30, 2021)

bigdaddysmoothdc said:


> These jokers have to be script. The rep types just like Joker did and not test. Them and king labs spam the fuck out the boards. Stay away!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


The rep may very well be Joker, just a new nick. Dude was a real lulu.


----------



## Earl (Dec 30, 2021)

I guess no help for a new guy here lol . I don't see good reviews on much here . Maybe I'm missing something hell I don't know lol .


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Dec 30, 2021)

Earl said:


> I guess no help for a new guy here lol . I don't see good reviews on much here . Maybe I'm missing something hell I don't know lol .


Too many red flags bro, The decision is up to you there have been responses to your question. Personally I would look elsewhere as these guys have e no testing on their raws or finished products. 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl (Dec 30, 2021)

bigdaddysmoothdc said:


> Too many red flags bro, The decision is up to you there have been responses to your question. Personally I would look elsewhere as these guys have e no testing on their raws or finished products.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


Not what I was talking about I was wondering where to go look they said the board I find . It's all good I'll learn the secret hand shake thing soon


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 31, 2021)

Earl said:


> Not what I was talking about I was wondering where to go look they said the board I find . It's all good I'll learn the secret hand shake thing soon


Plenty of source boards out there. Not all sources on them are bad but you gotta sift thru all the BS to find a good one because most aren’t good in my opinion. Find one that has lots of hplc testing; both their own and blind tests. If a source doesn’t test their own don't order. But you need to be able to find blind tests from customers as well. Do your research and you’ll find what you’re looking for.


----------



## kilsong (May 4, 2022)

I was TWO seconds away from ordering from them til I read this. 
Oh no no no... 
Thanks.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 4, 2022)

kilsong said:


> I was TWO seconds away from ordering from them til I read this.
> Oh no no no...
> Thanks.


What up butt nugget?  I see same ol bullshit at ASF. Covering up for shit sources and Wes and Heavy calling for the military, Dems to be hung/jailed and one dumb conspiracy after another.

A good guy here @RiR0 got banned for not echoing the idiot chamber in the PIT, where anything goes. Imagine that. 

You should spend less time on that shit board and more time here. No source reps that are mods here, no echo chamber only (flame forum is the version of the PIT here but anything really does go), no constant idiotic conspiracies being shoved down member throats by admin and board sponsors, shit sources are called out, no RAT owner here, etc.......


----------



## RiR0 (May 4, 2022)

kilsong said:


> I was TWO seconds away from ordering from them til I read this.
> Oh no no no...
> Thanks.


Hey buddy it’s bft from asf


----------



## kilsong (May 4, 2022)

Hmmmm... I check this place out from time to time. 
I go to ASF for thr lulz. Haha


----------



## lifter6973 (May 4, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Hmmmm... I check this place out from time to time.
> I go to ASF for thr lulz. Haha


This place has more traffic now than when I first joined. Lots of good veterans here. Also, best board IMO to check source legitimacy. No BS or coverups and you are talking to guys that have been around a long time.


----------



## kilsong (May 5, 2022)

The cover ups are BRUTAL. 
I agree. 
I searched here about a year ago for reviews on Keytech also known as Only the Best Aas. Com.  Didnt find one tho. 
He recently took a beating at that QUALITY source board... good ol eroids for creating multiple accounts and leaci g positive reviews. It's odd that an actual MOD over there busted him. 
I'm strictly a Genoteck guy for years now.. But with Ukraine being so close to Poland, they're having shipping issues. Hopefully I'll get some news this weekend.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (May 5, 2022)

kilsong said:


> The cover ups are BRUTAL.
> I agree.
> I searched here about a year ago for reviews on Keytech also known as Only the Best Aas. Com. Didnt find one tho.
> He recently took a beating at that QUALITY source board... good ol eroids for creating multiple accounts and leaci g positive reviews. It's odd that an actual MOD over there busted him.
> I'm strictly a Genoteck guy for years now.. But with Ukraine being so close to Poland, they're having shipping issues. Hopefully I'll get some news this weekend.


Always wanted to try geno but international shipping scares me...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kilsong (May 5, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Always wanted to try geno but international shipping scares me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I've done it a bunch of times with zero problems. 
Additionaly I've never read ONE complaint that turned out to be valid. 
He's been on PM a loooong time. That's what drew me to him. Plus his rep Elvia is BEYOND helpful.


----------



## Obscured78 (May 5, 2022)

kilsong said:


> I've done it a bunch of times with zero problems.
> Additionaly I've never read ONE complaint that turned out to be valid.
> He's been on PM a loooong time. That's what drew me to him. Plus his rep Elvia is BEYOND helpful.


No offense but being on PM shouldn’t draw you to anyone, they worse than ASF, possibly the worse of all.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (May 5, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> No offense but being on PM shouldn’t draw you to anyone, they worse than ASF, possibly the worse of all.


Technically can you really trust any of them? Some are bad from the jump. Some are good then turn bad when the heat gets turned up. Some are inconsistent. It's part of the game we play.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscured78 (May 5, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Technically can you really trust any of them? Some are bad from the jump. Some are good then turn bad when the heat gets turned up. Some are inconsistent. It's part of the game we play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


No you can’t, but that board is one of the worst as far as protecting crooks


----------



## kilsong (May 6, 2022)

Ur BOTH right.
I've heard the horror stories of how once u make a complaint it gets deleted with the quickness.
I've only ordered from Geno and Ketech there. Geno was great gear. Keytech.. Not so much. I only used them Cuz geno wasn't shipping during the pandemic.
Right now there's a thread going on about about crappy gear being sold on that board... I pmd the OP to find out who it was. It APPEARS he knows NOT to mention the lab in the thread.
I'm surprised they're even letting this conversation continue.
Insofar as ASF goes.. I've ordered once there at a ridiculously discounted price because I "won" a contest. 
The anadrol was good.. I still have the gh. 
But who's kidding who? 
I won that contest Cuz I post alot, and they assumed I'd be bragging abiut the quality. 
Hasn't happened yet. 
I just couldn't pass up a bargain.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> No offense but being on PM shouldn’t draw you to anyone, they worse than ASF, possibly the worse of all.


yeah, Naps still on there arent they?  They do have some solid sources though.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Ur BOTH right.
> I've heard the horror stories of how once u make a complaint it gets deleted with the quickness.
> I've only ordered from Geno and Ketech there. Geno was great gear. Keytech.. Not so much. I only used them Cuz geno wasn't shipping during the pandemic.
> Right now there's a thread going on about about crappy gear being sold on that board... I pmd the OP to find out who it was. It APPEARS he knows NOT to mention the lab in the thread.
> ...


Your boy rob is a scumbag Rat. Heavy and HFO3 are holier than thou fucking morons who believe they are Christians standing next to God and that they know what is really going on in the world where many do not. Wes is insane and even more hypocritical than those two. Half the board admin and reps work for scammer PSL/Z or sell some shit OTC supplements.
That's ASF in a nutshell.
I dont get on PM a ton- It seems ok but I hate the layout.


----------



## kilsong (May 6, 2022)

There WAS a thread last week I think, where the MODS got into a pissing match Cuz Wes said something to the effect of all of the sources there have been "vetted". 
Some other mod said vetted by whom and we were off to the races good and deep
I think it got deleted after 4 pages.
Hahha


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

kilsong said:


> There WAS a thread last week I think, where the MODS got into a pissing match Cuz Wes said something to the effect of all of the sources there have been "vetted".
> Some other mod said vetted by whom and we were off to the races good and deep
> I think it got deleted after 4 pages.
> Hahha


yeah, my boy @RiR0 had some words in that one I think. I saw it. A complete crock of shit. Shrek @Sherk  supposedly coming to the rescue. Good that he spoke up but he aint no hero. In the end, he will always defend PSL/Z even if he doesn't officially rep them anymore.
That tiny 1/2 pint bitch is still a POS.


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, my boy @RiR0 had some words in that one I think. I saw it. A complete crock of shit. Shrek @Sherk  supposedly coming to the rescue. Good that he spoke up but he aint no hero. In the end, he will always defend PSL/Z even if he doesn't officially rep them anymore.
> That tiny 1/2 pint bitch is still a POS.


Yessir I was on the chopping block after that one. 
I don’t fit the mold of falling in line with asf
I’m pretty sure I started the thread


----------



## Dnewell2004 (May 6, 2022)

kilsong said:


> There WAS a thread last week I think, where the MODS got into a pissing match Cuz Wes said something to the effect of all of the sources there have been "vetted".
> Some other mod said vetted by whom and we were off to the races good and deep
> I think it got deleted after 4 pages.
> Hahha


I remember that. It really pissed one mod off. Dont remember which one though. On ASF I've used Ace, GearChurch, and just placed a small order with Uncle Z. So far so good. I've used Exo too. Just needed proviron and took advantage on the new no minimum.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I remember that. It really pissed one mod off. Dont remember which one though. On ASF I've used Ace, GearChurch, and just placed a small order with Uncle Z. So far so good. I've used Exo too. Just needed proviron and took advantage on the new no minimum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Uncle Z is shit. Overpriced garbage. Same people as PSL. Called out for fake lab reports, they also sold counterfeit omnadren a while back and wrote it off as a viable counterfeit or however the fuck they worded it.  All forgotten on ASF.  Good luck with the carrier oil in whatever you got. When they run out of carrier they just use whatever the fuck they want without telling anyone before they order. Stuff like EO.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (May 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Uncle Z is shit. Overpriced garbage. Same people as PSL. Called out for fake lab reports, they also sold counterfeit omnadren a while back and wrote it off as a viable counterfeit or however the fuck they worded it. All forgotten on ASF. Good luck with the carrier oil in whatever you got. When they run out of carrier they just use whatever the fuck they want without telling anyone before they order. Stuff like EO.


Sweet lol. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Sweet lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


GICH


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

@kilsong- This is an example posted by the other dumb fuck ASF admin 'heavyiron' of the holier than thou attitude of admin and mods like HFO3 and Wes that they shovel to members on a daily basis. These three tools happen to post their bible verses the most in the bible thread that Wes started and tie it in with their conspiracies.

Like these conspiracy fools know all the answers and the rest of the world knows nothing. Heavy thinks that googling shit and going down rabbit holes every day is a spiritual journey that makes him smart. Just sharing 10% of what he knows with his wife, she now sees what is going on in the world, LOL.

HFO3 afraid to tell people outside of ASF what he thinks (fucking pussy) and Heavy frustrated that people aren't stupid conspiracy theorists like himself, conspiracy nut king Wes and HFO3.

ASF mod and admin HFQunt3 and Doc GoogleIron blessing of knowledge to lesser people for the day:

*HFQunt3: *
I don’t think the world has forgotten, there are not many of us that know, the rest of the world is watching the view and late night tv after cnn sound bytes.

Most everyone I know, they’re (its their you ignorant self righteous POS with a crack whore daughter) families would think I’m nuts if I told them things I know.

*Doc GoogleIron dumb fuck response:*
*I told my wife about 2 years ago I wish she could see inside my mind. Its frustrating seeing the dots all connect while others are so oblivious. I read a LOT of content every day so its too much to share in a hour conversation so I started forwarding her maybe 10% of what I read in a day. She now can see what's happening in the world. Many, many people are awakening. Just keep hammering away. Much of this is a spiritual battle and there is a ton of stuff that is interconnected. We are in a multidimensional information war.*


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @kilsong- This is an example posted by the another dumb fuck ASF admin 'heavyiron' of the holier than thou attitude of admin and mods like HFO3 and Wes that they shovel to members on a daily basis. These three tools happen to post their bible verses the most in the bible thread that Wes started and tie it in with their conspiracies.
> 
> Like these conspiracy fools know all the answers and the rest of the world knows nothing. Heavy thinks that googling shit and going down rabbit holes every day is a spiritual journey that makes him smart. Just sharing 10% of what he knows with his wife, she now sees what is going on in the world, LOL.
> 
> ...


They all love to talk about how the government is satanic. 
It’s no surprise because Christianity is literally a giant nut job conspiracy theory. 
There’s an unseen good and evil fighting for our souls and the unseen evil is pulling all the strings.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They all love to talk about how the government is satanic.
> It’s no surprise because Christianity is literally a giant nut job conspiracy theory.
> There’s an unseen good and evil fighting for our souls and the unseen evil is pulling all the strings.


In my experience, the people that try to shove their religion and so called virtues and knowledge down people's throats usually turn out to be some of the most immoral, hypocritical scumbags you can find.

Those guys are a perfect example.


----------



## kilsong (May 6, 2022)

Riro...ur exactly right. It's YOUR religion.. not mine. 
And lifter.. I do know exactly what u mean. 
I don't even read half the shit there. They are absolutely insane. 
Dont take it to heart... It's ASF 
Nothing more.


----------



## Earl (May 8, 2022)

So king lab is everywhere . So there no good either ? I guess I'm confused so every board is letting these people scam members all tbe time ? If this is the case why are there any members at this places ?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 8, 2022)

Earl said:


> So king lab is everywhere . So there no good either ? I guess I'm confused so every board is letting these people scam members all tbe time ? If this is the case why are there any members at this places ?


That's easy most are newbies and others help cover up the bullshit. People that actually speak up against shit sources will be banned on boards like ASF, BOP, eroids, anabolex etc... All of those are complete shit boards.


----------



## RiR0 (May 8, 2022)

Earl said:


> So king lab is everywhere . So there no good either ? I guess I'm confused so every board is letting these people scam members all tbe time ? If this is the case why are there any members at this places ?


Lots of people believe in, support, and buy shit all the time. 
Yes every board that they pay to sell at doesn’t care if they scam people or not. 
Members are there because most dumbasses are too lazy to do any investigating and are just happy to get anything in the mail to take. 
What’s so confusing? 
Welcome to the real world where people kill each other over bronze aged superstition

King labs literally said they do not test and ran away from a board as soon as testing was requested


----------



## RiR0 (May 8, 2022)

I’d imagine you’re confused by a lot @Earl 
Do you believe that lots of people buying or supporting a product means it’s a good product? 
Is that all it takes for you? 
Go buy some test boosters then and stop taking testosterone


----------



## RiR0 (May 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That's easy most are newbies and others help cover up the bullshit. People that actually speak up against shit sources will be banned on boards like ASF, BOP, eroids, anabolex etc... All of those are complete shit boards.


With his logic he’s a prime candidate for being a member on those boards


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 8, 2022)

kilsong said:


> There WAS a thread last week I think, where the MODS got into a pissing match Cuz Wes said something to the effect of all of the sources there have been "vetted".
> Some other mod said vetted by whom and we were off to the races good and deep
> I think it got deleted after 4 pages.
> Hahha



The only vetting a source gets there is "can you afford to pay the monthly fee?" Answer yes and they're immediately g2g.


----------



## nidnoy (May 9, 2022)

kilsong said:


> I've done it a bunch of times with zero problems.
> Additionaly I've never read ONE complaint that turned out to be valid.
> He's been on PM a loooong time. That's what drew me to him. Plus his rep Elvia is BEYOND helpful.


Elvia represents geno well, low drama, still helpful and a good presence on the boards. This is all a big chance and things can change fast but how a place represents themselves along with testing can go a long way in helping to make a decision. If a problem popped up I would feel much better having a guy like elvia helping than some others. Again nothing is guaranteed but paying attention to certain things can increase our chances of getting what we want.


----------



## Earl (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> With his logic he’s a prime candidate for being a member on those boards


First fuck off , I was just asking questions for information . I can see u maybe found some that was good because u think ur all that lol


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

Earl said:


> First fuck off , I was just asking questions for information . I can see u maybe found some that was good because u think ur all that lol


All that? 
Nah just been around long enough and have a little common sense and experience


----------



## Earl (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> All that?
> Nah just been around long enough and have a little common sense and experience


Well, I'm new and trying to learn that's why I asked questions . 

I believe you have issues with alot people and I can differently see why lol


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

Earl said:


> Well, I'm new and trying to learn that's why I asked questions .
> 
> I believe you have issues with alot people and I can differently see why lol


Yeah expecting people to have common sense and use the slightest bit of critical thinking is a tad offensive these days


----------



## Earl (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah expecting people to have common sense and use the slightest bit of critical thinking is a tad offensive these days


Son , I'm just trying to get away from paying the high as prices at the clinic . I'm not living out some fanasty that I'm going to a Olympian lol.

I'm probably old enough to be your dad lol!! I'm sure when you first came you had it all figured out lmao !!

Also sound like to me you got butt raped by these people and your still not over it lmao!!!

Instead of coming negative at people try helping people and maybe this community will grow and have all the good sources .


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

Earl said:


> Son , I'm just trying to get away from paying the high as prices at the clinic . I'm not living out some fanasty that I'm going to a Olympian lol.
> 
> I'm probably old enough to be your dad lol!! I'm sure when you first came you had it all figured out lmao !!


No I didn’t have it all figured out but I did have a pretty good idea of how to use critical thinking skills and look at information and collect data.
I’ve been doing this for 20 years so it wasn’t even as easy when I first started


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

Earl said:


> Son , I'm just trying to get away from paying the high as prices at the clinic . I'm not living out some fanasty that I'm going to a Olympian lol.
> 
> I'm probably old enough to be your dad lol!! I'm sure when you first came you had it all figured out lmao !!
> 
> ...


😂 only been ripped off once in 20 years.
Didn’t receive a pack.
You’re just another old dumbass who needs your hand held. 

Funny I never had to ask these questions in 20 years to find good sources. 
Not one time did

You keep calling me son, well you might be my dad he’s a moron as well


----------



## Earl (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 only been ripped off once in 20 years.
> Didn’t receive a pack.
> You’re just another old dumbass who needs your hand held.
> 
> ...


It's really not worth my time to even post with you .

It's good thing this isn't a paid site people like you would destroy it.

You accomplished your goal !!! I want come back here anymore . 

Maybe the administration will thank you for that lol


----------



## lifter6973 (May 9, 2022)

Earl said:


> It's really not worth my time to even post with you .
> 
> It's good thing this isn't a paid site people like you would destroy it.
> 
> ...


So you won't come back to this forum because this one time you have butted heads with one member?
Chill out bro. I bet if you do @RiR0 may even warm up to you.


----------



## Bouldershoulders (May 9, 2022)

Earl said:


> So king lab is everywhere . So there no good either ? I guess I'm confused so every board is letting these people scam members all tbe time ? If this is the case why are there any members at this places ?


I mean you'll get some product with the fancy labels that you expected.  Will even come fast too... Is it properly dosed and is it even the right compound?  A question even they don't fuckin know lol


----------

